
Introducing Inferno 1.0 - marksamman
https://medium.com/inferno-js/introducing-inferno-1-0-f3da5c4e773b
======
wsh91
Was I the only one who saw the title and thought of
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inferno_(operating_system)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inferno_\(operating_system\))?

~~~
tonyjstark
Absolutely. I was confused by the version number but otherwise happy to see
something happening with Inferno. Then the disappointment...

~~~
expression100
Thankfully it wasn't about the movie – that certainly was a disappointment!

------
niftich
There was a good interview [1] with Dominic, the author, a month ago, where he
covered much of the design rationale behind Inferno. And he's on HN [2], and
his comments often offer valuable insight as well. In a strange twist, he also
just joined Facebook to work on React [3], so some of his ingenuity will find
its way into React in the future. Meanwhile, Inferno is now run by a team of
core committers [4].

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13160757](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13160757)
[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=trueadm](https://news.ycombinator.com/threads?id=trueadm)
[3]
[https://twitter.com/trueadm/status/813313438759919616](https://twitter.com/trueadm/status/813313438759919616)
[4]
[https://github.com/orgs/infernojs/people](https://github.com/orgs/infernojs/people)

~~~
Akkuma
Dominic seems like a truly awesome guy. He also frequents /r/javascript. What
I hope is that eventually Inferno can be entirely replaced with React and the
teams merged. Right now though the two are similar enough to not stop someone
from moving back and forth (especially when Inferno offers a React shim), but
are different enough to warrant their own existences.

------
ohstopitu
As a beginner to JS frameworks (and a medium proficiency), is it advisable to
skip React and target to learn Inferno instead?

~~~
pjmlp
Yes, because in a few months it will be topping the HN headlines on how
everyone is porting their applications to it.

~~~
aarpmcgee
I think that seems unlikely, if only for the fact that React has a path for
developing native apps. Writing shared business logic in Redux and allowing
both DOM and RN seems like a slam dunk to me.

~~~
pjmlp
I was being sarcastic.

In any case RN isn't something I would ever use, given the choice for writing
native applications.

------
expression100
Great work! I'm so excited to use Inferno now it's finally out of beta and
stable :)

------
hectorchong
excellent!

